# Hello from Smoke



## SMOKE (May 8, 2005)

Hello,

I quit smoking 13 months ago.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (May 8, 2005)

Ey mate, congratzzz... keep it up and welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## TheoKrueger (May 8, 2005)

Welcome to V.I Smoke !

I wanna quit smoking too, it sucks paying death's ticket to your doorstep.


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 8, 2005)

I think he's just blowing smoke 

at any rate, welcome to VI


----------



## Herman Witkam (May 8, 2005)

SMOKE said:


> Hello,
> 
> I quit smoking 13 months ago.




Congrats Smoke!

Welcome onboard


----------



## Leon Willett (May 8, 2005)

Hahahaha :D Welcome smoke


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 9, 2005)

Anybody got a cigarette?

:lol: 

Welcome aboard, smoke!


----------



## hasen (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations man. That's no easy task. :wink:


----------



## Edgen (May 9, 2005)

"her breath smelt like cigaretttesss" - forrest gump

welcome to the fun.

/j


----------

